# 1st one of these Ive ever seen



## cookie (Apr 17, 2009)

a really big bell......


----------



## cookie (Apr 17, 2009)

bottom...


----------



## craigc90 (Apr 17, 2009)

That is a great find how about the milk cans in the picture any of them have the brass tags on them?


----------



## cookie (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll look for brass tags on cans next chance I get...


----------



## appliedlips (Apr 17, 2009)

Fredericktown is a very small,old town in central Ohio.I am suprised that they had a foundry.. Very cool! Do you plan on selling it?


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 17, 2009)

So.. tell us more.. does it belong to you?? It's an impressive piece, might be of some historical significance!!


----------



## capsoda (Apr 18, 2009)

Cool find. Looks like a shool or library bell.


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 18, 2009)

I know alot of the school and church bells were stolen throughout the years.  One church in Newark was having work done on the tower, and installing a new bell to replace a cracked one.  While the work was being done to the tower, someone stole the new bell, and it has never been found.  Alot of the old school bells end up in front yards on poles around here.  I found a broken handbell the other day, but nothing as cool as yours.


----------



## ktbi (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry i don't have a picture of these bells, but Hawthorne Nevada is my home town and I heard this story a while back...Thought you might be interested....They are talking about the Mineral County Museum in Hawthorne.....

The Mineral County Museum on the north end of town is an enjoyable collection of local area artifacts and discoveries dating back as far as the Miocene Era fossils from nearby Stewart Valley and as recent as the collection of hand-made knives taken from prisoners at the state prison. Among the mounted butterflies, the buggies and the sun-purpled inkwells is a display case devoted to a collection of brass bells.









They were discovered between Luning and Hawthorne only a few years ago, by a plinker shooting at cans. When one of his shots made an odd sound, he investigated and found one of these small bells poking up out of the grit. He dug around and eventually uncovered 18 groups of them -- weighing about 200 pounds -- as if they had been buried or otherwise left behind by a traveler along an ancient "Spanish Trail" there. It is obvious from their design that the bells had a common origin, and some of them carry the inscription "Mejico" and dates ranging from 1810 to 1818, but who might have left them, and why and when, is an utter mystery.

Full article:    http://www.nevadaweb.com/cnt/pio/hawth/main.html

 I'd be digging all around that location...what a trip to find them.....Ron


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 23, 2009)

Here is the old North Groton, N.H. church bell. I had the honor of building the foundation for it behind the historical society building and then gave a talk on early glass of N.H.[] Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 23, 2009)

oOps got them reversed!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 23, 2009)

The base measures 6' X 8' It was a pretty good sized bell!


----------



## woody (Apr 23, 2009)

I believe that is a picture of a sleigh bell that you posted, Josh.
 They were attached to a leather strap that was used as part of the sleigh for the horses.


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 23, 2009)

Outstanding foundation job and display , for all to enjoy !


----------

